# Anyone else know of a cat with liver probs right now?



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a friend who had to hospitalize his cat yesterday. The cat has some very serious liver symptoms that the vet cannot make sense out of and is suspecting some type of toxin. The cat has a lot of symptoms of a mycotoxin infection..... She has been being fed a grain free kibble from a certain company we were discussing in another thread. This company has a history of poor quality control and I am just too suspicious I guess. My friend is on his way to the vet's now to see his cat and to speak with the vet about mycotoxins as it is an indoor cat that has not gotten into anything at all and is only 5 yrs old. Has anyone else heard anything of any other cats getting suddenly ill or losing a lot of weight or that just recently suddenly passed that were eating a "good" grain free food?

Thank you


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

What kind of food was she feeding? 

The vague statement of "grain free kibble from a certain company we were discussing in another thread" doesn't give much in site. If the company has a history of poor quality control, it could be contamination of the food maybe?

I'm not very familiar with cat's as I have just started researching about cats in the last few months in preparation for my new Kitten. I hope your friends cat is okay and they can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Melissa is correct.

What food was the cat being fed?

There is no true good dry food for cats. 
They need at the very least a high animal protein moist food by way of canned, pouched, homemade/cooked or preferably raw.

May/most vets who know about proper cat nutrition will actually tell you that "lower quality" canned food is better for them then "high quality" kibble.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Melissa is correct.
> 
> What food was the cat being fed?
> 
> ...


The cat is fed both dry and wet foods, from the same manufacturer, of the same brand. I am not sure of the rules for this type of posting..I left a clue, yes. But I do not really want to cause any type of worry exactly or point a finger exactly until we have more information. I made the comment I did as I am sure it will click in some member's heads but I do not want to go as far as claiming "such and such food may have caused liver failure in my friend's cat" know what I mean? I am asking this because we all know when an event like this happens with a food there is never just one effected animal. I have not found anything in my searching but yes, it is a possibility


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

What symptoms is the cat showing?


----------

